# Minton Reefs Exploration



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

With nothing to do and the offshore boat disabled, decided to take the bay boat to the newish Minton reefs off Orange Beach. Was slick with light wind and current. Started drifting over good marks, trigger fish everywhere. Caught a few then some snapper.

Decided to anchor over what looked like the bigger piles and set up perfect. Started cutting up sardines and chunking a bit. The water turned orange with snapper! Caught a bunch on a free line, some up to 4 lbs. Nothing huge but fun!

Ran out of sardines so started drifting pinfish. Lots of hits, lost several to triggers. Had a couple of mystery breakoffs but with 12lb line on a trout rig can't expect to stop them all.

Overall a great and relaxing day of solo goofing off. I'm attaching the numbers to the Minton reefs so you can enjoy! (remove the .txt extension to use them in gpx format. You also have to unzip them.)


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Minton Reefs*

Thanks for the update, I've been wondering if they were holding anything yet. Hopefully they will put more out.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

east or west group??


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

East


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

I fished the east group with good success during the state season this year. Great spot for catch and release due to the depth. Maybe we will have a little more of a state season this year.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

i caught bait there almost every trip this summer. Lots of 6 to 8 inch mingos too.


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

The bar jacks were thick this summer. Could not even get a bait to the bottom.


----------

